# precipitating silver from fixer Solution



## slarkbb (May 20, 2012)

I'm a newbie. ...Please 
I ask something.
I will precipitate silver from the fixer solution+ x-ray film is to use chemical :?: :?: :?: 
I want to know how to do it.
Can you tell me please....
I saw the some video on the Web. youtube
I'm not good at English. But understand some words. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you for all answer


----------



## DONNZ (May 20, 2012)

In graphs trade for over 30 years. From small companies to large. There was always one running somewhere in the back room. Wish I had paid attention.

Start your journey here. 

The search: graphic supply / silver recovery unit

Basics Methods: First few paragraphic gives the basic methods. They also talk about film and fix. Done right the fix can be reused. 

http://www.sapiens.itgo.com/documents/foto/silver_recovery/silver_recovery_3.htm

But don't stop with just one. No reason not to make your own.


----------



## butcher (May 20, 2012)

Some use electrolysis, or sometimes-just cement on steel wool, there are also other methods to recover silver from solutions. 

GSP has some very good posts on most anything to do with silver, and film.
Research Kodak on Google and silver recovery, they also had a lot of information, on silver recovery from solutions 

He sells an electronic version of his book (worth every penny), you can get it on your computer and translate it, I believe you can find it here:
http://goldrecovery.us/forum_search.asp

The search engine here is also a valuable tool to find anything on the forum; almost everything about these valuable metals and how to recover and refine them has been discussed.

Learn to find the information on the forum and it can save you time translating unwanted materials to read through.


----------



## lazersteve (May 21, 2012)

Chris' book can be purchased from my webstore (link below).

When you buy his book from my store he will email you the book separate from any other items you order from my site.

Steve


----------



## Westerngs (May 22, 2012)

An easy and cheap way is to precipitate it out by sprinkling zinc powder into it. Go slow and test for complete silver removal by dipping a penny into the solution for about 10 seconds. If it comes out bright there is no silver left. If you get a gray deposit on the penny there is still silver in it.


There are other chemical methods such as using sodium borohydride, but sodium borohydride is expensive and more dangerous than zinc dust in my opinion.

There is also a chemical called sodium trimercaptotriazine, but again, expensive.


----------



## slarkbb (May 22, 2012)

thank for all answer ...

Can i use SMB (Sodium metabisulphite ) or Sodium sulfide Na2s Or Sodium chloride Or Sodium bisulfite precipitate silver From *Fixer Solution* NOT (*Bleach-Fix*)

tell me Plsssss


----------



## publius (May 23, 2012)

slarkbb said:


> thank for all answer ...
> 
> Can i use SMB (Sodium metabisulphite ) or Sodium sulfide Na2s Or Sodium chloride Or Sodium bisulfite precipitate silver From *Fixer Solution* NOT (*Bleach-Fix*)
> 
> tell me Plsssss


No. Use steel wool. Use Zinc. Use copper. Cement the values out.


----------



## Westerngs (May 23, 2012)

Sodium sulfide would work, but you would precipitate the silver out as a sulfide. I would not recommend it. Plus it would be really nasty smelling.

I think none of the others would work.


----------

